# Wanting to move to a state where..



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

For length of season the PNW (Seattle, Portland, Vancouver)is your automatic answer because they have glacial summer riding.

Otherwise you should just pick a mountain spot with killer resorts and make your judgement on the more practical issues like jobs/rent/college. 

Some other good big city choices:

Denver
SLC
LA (they don't have epic riding, but there are several resorts nearby, and roadtrips up I5 aren't bad)
San Fran -Sacramento is better

Smaller Spots you could probably make work:

Jhole
Tahoe
Durango
Montana


----------



## johndameart (Jul 26, 2011)

So you think moving to portland will be a good spot? my wife mentioned that area today saying she wanted to live there. thanks for responding to my last question


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

portland is cool. lots of great food, a bunch of schools, close to the mt, close to the beach, plenty of funky people, no sales tax, great herb, great beers i guess (don't drink), tons of stripclubs, great fishing, biking, kiteboarding/windsurfing, good public transit... it's a pretty good city - and not too huge...


Bend, OR is also a great place to live, shred and go to school - it has a good CC and an OSU/UofO extension campus. much smaller town than portland but TONS of outdoor shit to do.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're looking for permanent relocation with good job opportunities, you're pretty much looking at the PNW, SLC, or the Front Range of CO.

If SLC wasn't so ridiculously conservative, I'd be all over it. Much better access than the Front Range. The Front Range is really growing and has good job opportunities and lots of college choices, but the traffic is becoming crippling. It seems to have gotten much worse just in the 5 years I've been here. Another 5 and I don't know if I'll be able to take it anymore.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to put a downer on portland oregon (in all honesty I'd love to move there too!) but I've heard tell that the job market there is poor. Not sure what your line of work is but I have had quite a few friends try to move there after college and either had to bail and move somewhere else or stick with a waiter/bartending/fairly menial job with minimal advancement opportunities. If thats OK with you I'd say go for it! Never been there myself but its on my list.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

I moved to Denver a little over a year ago and I love it. I moved here for a job and not because of snowboarding or anything like that. But I am super stoked that I did. Granted, I've only been here for a year, but its great so far. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, SLC is good. No it's great actually. A crazy amount of mountains all within 25 minutes drive, the best, most consistently light snow in the US, and alotta convenience of a mid-sized city.

It's true, it is on the conservative side but I think not necessarily the Rick Santorum type (although it may have pockets of that like any other place) It's just that life in SLC is heavily geared around families and church so you might miss a little of the dynamism of a robust urban environment.

There are some odd rules (esp with alcohol) but every city I've lived in has its parochial traditions that takes adjustment. As someone who is divorced, not white and prone to be drunk on snowboarding trip :laugh: I can say I've felt completely welcomed everytime I've been there.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

sheepstealer said:


> Not to put a downer on portland oregon (in all honesty I'd love to move there too!) but I've heard tell that the job market there is poor. Not sure what your line of work is but I have had quite a few friends try to move there after college and either had to bail and move somewhere else or stick with a waiter/bartending/fairly menial job with minimal advancement opportunities. If thats OK with you I'd say go for it! Never been there myself but its on my list.


:laugh:


----------



## johndameart (Jul 26, 2011)

I appreciate all the feedback from everyone. Im going to possibly look into Utah, How long is there snow season there?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> F
> Some other good big city choices:
> 
> LA (they don't have epic riding, but there are several resorts nearby, and roadtrips up I5 aren't bad)




no. No and just FUCKING NO. 


LA sux. do not move here. It's crowded dirty and expensive and way to far from any good riding. Not to mention our over polluted beaches. 



it sucks and I hate it. Id suggest any where else. If I was relegated to only So Cal resorts I'd take up another hobby.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! But yeah you're right. LA should not be part of the discussion. If you are looking for a city in California near ski areas, Sacramento would be the spot. Reno in Nevada, even better.


----------



## johndameart (Jul 26, 2011)

haha I have never been to LA except for a few sponsor things for tattooing, didnt think to much of it, its VERY expensive. yall know the length of snowboarding season in SLC?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm a soCal kid who grew up skating (90% of my trisports before age 16 and more mobility) and surfing because my parents were highly unwealthy - Rialto projects represent! So enjoying those sports to the max in that area, going to snowboard for a day here and there was always a big treat. 

Everyone may hate LA but I don't. You think the traffic sucks? Best drivers in the world (open to suggestions for the title, I've driven in a few big cities). Traffic sux in Manila. Its dirty but so is every city in China, Russia, half of the rest of Europe, New York, Mexico City, Tijuana, Detroit, Council Bluffs, Taipei.........

I love the CO rockies and have been enjoying them alot and would not move to LA if I didn't have to, but I'd go without too much grumbling. 

Sorry for the unpopular suggestion.

Mixie, sorry theres just alot of rad shit to do in any city of that size, I hope you can find a way to appreciate it, simply for the fact that you are there. That hate's not doing you any good.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

johndameart said:


> haha I have never been to LA except for a few sponsor things for tattooing,


come to Denver and draw on me with your gear I need a bunch more work



> didnt think to much of it, its VERY expensive. yall know the length of snowboarding season in SLC?


SLC's season is similar to that of Summit County in CO, perhaps a week shorter on the front and a little longer on the back, even though they are lower in elevation, they are in the same path some of the storms we get, and therefore absorb the brunt of the energy as they first hit the wasatch range of the rockies coming out of the flats. So opening dates are mid-November (maybe a week later than Breck and Keystone) and go until mid-May on a good year, otherwise season is typically just through Aprilish. 

On good years in Summit, A-basin and Loveland will open as early as mid-October and run through the 4th of July because of their terrific elevation: bases above 10k', lift served above 12.5k', hike-to terrain above 13k'.

sorry for the double post I just smoked some really good shit just trying to help!


----------



## redfox (Aug 19, 2012)

From someone who grew up in Portland the posts are pretty accurate here. Some of the things I like about Portland are, the accessibility to outdoor activities, reasonable public transportation, food, coffee and personable people. Ordering a cup of coffee here isn't quite the same as everywhere else I've been, I rarely step into a store without striking up conversation here.

If it's something you can make work for you and you're into what they have in Portland I'd highly recommend it. One of my coworker's moved out here from Detroit before having a job and was able to get an engineering job within 3 months. With Portland's job market, I'd recommend the opposite, job first then move.

Portland's University system has definitely gotten a lot better over the past few years. I'm not sure what you're wife is looking for but PSU is good for Business, Engineering, Architecture and some form of Sciences for Pre-Medical if she's interested in OHSU. U of O now has a Portland campus that offers, Journalism, Architecture, Law and Business.

Good luck on the move.


----------



## iechoi (Apr 20, 2012)

I've lived near Seattle for 20 years. +1 for good access to Snoqualmie + Crystal + Stevens, and Baker for a day trip. If you can go further, Vancouver is about 3 hours from Seattle, and there are 3 ski hills of varying size within 30 minutes of the city. They're worth exploring if you happen to be in Vancouver for some reason or other (e.g., I have relatives up there). These hills alone have a season spanning mid-to-late November to at least April, although Crystal has stayed open through June and July in the last two years after they got their gondola installed.

Whistler Blackcomb is about another 1.5-2 hours to the north, so weekend trips are possible without taking any days off. In the opposite direction, Mount Hood is a 4-5 hour drive. Blackcomb glacier is open through July, and Timberline is open through Labor Day, so you have options in the summer.

I got my undergrad degree at the University of Wasington. It's a solid school, and is especially strong in computer science and medicine. In-state tuition is $12k/year from when I checked a few months ago (double that from my day!). Let me know if you have any more specific questions.

Relevant: My hometown is better than yours


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Mixie, sorry theres just alot of rad shit to do in any city of that size, I hope you can find a way to appreciate it, simply for the fact that you are there. That hate's not doing you any good.



sigh. 

there is one hundred million fucking awesome things to do in LA. I am a born and bred valley girl and I L O V E los angeles. ]

However, a ski town it is not. It's five hours from any legit resort. Yeah, we got Big Bear etc.. They are fun for a handful of days but if you are non park rat who is serious about snowboarding Mammoth is where it's at. And that is a five hour drive. 

I rode ~75 days a mammoth last year. You do not even want to know how expensive that was....no I don't have rich parents I work on TV shows and I still slept on couches. 

anyway, I love living in LA but we don't need any more people here and people keep moving away every day. I lost 5 friends to the PNW this summer because it's very, very expensive. 

now if the guy was looking to surf then, I'd probably paint it in a more positive light.


ps if anyone here finds them self in LA hit me up. I am a kick ass tour guide.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> sigh.
> 
> there is one hundred million fucking awesome things to do in LA. I am a born and bred valley girl and I L O V E los angeles. ]
> 
> ...


Righton. I like all the little nooks of soCal too, I guess when you start in Rialto and San Bernardino, the rest of it is like paradise lol. The valley is cool. I like the 126 alot.

Mammoth certainly does kick ass. Got to do one weekend there with the boys like almost 20 years ago jeez....wtf time..:dunno:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Righton. I like all the little nooks of soCal too, I guess when you start in Rialto and San Bernardino, the rest of it is like paradise lol. The valley is cool. I like the 126 alot.
> 
> Mammoth certainly does kick ass. Got to do one weekend there with the boys like almost 20 years ago jeez....wtf time..:dunno:


come back for a visit. mammoth or socal. I will show you a good time 

la is a nice place to visit but a better place to rob ;-)


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Quick run down on Salt Lake. It is a blast, but it is crowded. Since I live 15 minutes from strapping in on a lift, every Tom Dick and Harry is at the resorts. The backcountry is far too crowded for the limited acreage there is. The seasons run roughly from early - mid November to midish April. Snowbird will stay open much longer and offer a Spring Pass for 300 bucks. Again though, if it is during the spring and a pow day prepare for extremely long lines. 

There are tons of things to do here if you enjoy outdoors. It was refreshing moving here and seeing so many people outside running or biking. People tend to either be active here or obese. There is not much in between.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> la is a nice place to visit but a better place to rob ;-)


Nice. This produced a legit gufffaw  

I try to schedule my LA visits with riots cuz of all the phat lewts


----------



## inpajamas (Oct 20, 2011)

April 26th 1992,
There was a riot on the streets
Tell me where were you? 
You were sittin' home watchin' your TV,
While I was participatin' in some anarchy. 

These lyrics were first things I thought of when I heard "LA" and "riots."


----------



## Weezy32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Is West Virginia good.. I plan on moving there when i am finish college and unemployment rate is at like 5ish % so should be able to get a good job.


----------

